# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Niveaux de Gris que l'on peut distinguer

## b_reda31

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Il y a une question qui me turlupine : pour une machine le nombre de niveaux de gris reprsentables est de 256 (reprsentation sur 8bits).
Qu'en est il de l'oeil humain? "Combien" de niveau de gris pouvons nous distinguer en moyenne?

----------


## pseudocode

Entre 900 et 1100, selon les tudes.

500 niveaux est le nombre (couramment admis) au del duquel on ne distingue plus de diffrences sans faire un examen attentif.

----------


## b_reda31

> Entre 900 et 1100, selon les tudes.
> 
> 500 niveaux est le nombre (couramment admis) au del duquel on ne distingue plus de diffrences sans faire un examen attentif.


Merci pour ces infos pseudocode.
 tout hasard, auriez-vous une rfrence ou un lien?

----------


## pseudocode

> Merci pour ces infos pseudocode.
>  tout hasard, auriez-vous une rfrence ou un lien?


Hum... faudrait que je retrouve le document. Ca parlait du rendu d'images DICOM, mais je ne le retrouve pas.

Sinon tu peux chercher "just noticeable difference" (JND) et "Gray shades" sur le web.  :;): 


Edit: je n'ai pas vrifi par moi mme, mais je crois que c'est le document de P. Barten "Physical model for contrast sensitivity of the human eye".

----------


## souviron34

je tiens  prciser pour avoir discut avec des ophtalmos que ce n'est pas tout  fait a :

cela dpend du milieu socio-culturel, de l'ducation, et de la culture (au sesn large).


Un occidental duqu voit plus de niveaux (_environ max 180_) qu'un occidental non duqu (_environ max 120_)Un citadin voit moins qu'un rural (_horizon rtrci_)Un occidental spcialis (_ce  quoi DICOM s'adresse_) voit de 256  envion 350 niveaux, et pas toute la journe, mais  certaines heures seulement (_hors dbut/fin de demi-journes_).Un Inuit voit environ 512 niveaux (_environnement : 3 couleurs de base noir, bleu, blanc, horizon trs lointain, donc sensible aux nuances_)Un Indien d'Amazonie voit trs peu de nuances (_couleur de base le vert_) et peu de mouvements.Un Indien d'Amrique voit peu de niveaux, mais peroit beaucoup plus qu'un occidental un dtail - mouvement....

Bref, d'aprs tous les spcialistes avec lesquels j'ai discut, c'est hautement sensible  l'ducation - au sens large : ils m'ont tous affirm que, contrairement  ce qu'on pense, la vue est un sens acquis et non inn : il s'apprend et s'duque...

----------


## Graffito

> "Combien" de niveau de gris pouvons nous distinguer en moyenne?


Si je me rappelle de conclusions que nous avions tires  ce sujet il y a plus de 20 ans (donc avec des matriels restituant sans doute moins bien les couleurs que ceux d'aujourd'hui), les valeurs que nous avions retenues taient:
- 7 bits pour le vert et le rouge, soit 128 niveaux,
- 6 bits pour le bleu, soit 64 niveaux.
Ce qui pour le gris donnerait 128 niveaux.

Quant on doublait le nombre de niveaux (i.e. 256 et 128 niveaux), le taux d'erreur devenait important quand il s'agissait de dterminer si 2 pavs non contigus avec diffrence de niveau de 0 ou de 1 taient ou non de mme couleur. Le taux d'erreur aurait probablement t moins lev si les pavs avaient t contigs.

Et je conois que notre cerveau distingue plus de nuances quand on montre une "vraie" image, comme par exemple la silhouette d'un cheval dans le brouillard.

----------


## souviron34

> ) les valeurs que nous avions retenues taient:
> - 7 bits pour le vert et le rouge, soit 128 niveaux,
> - 6 bits pour le bleu, soit 64 niveaux.
> Ce qui pour le gris donnerait 128 niveaux.


Ce qui correspond  peu prs  ce qu'on m'avait dit pour "occidental normal"..

Normalement, par exemple un radiologue _peut_ arriver jusqu' 256..  entre 9h30 et 11h le matin et entre 15 et 16h30 l'aprs-midi  ::aie::  (_si bien sr il travaille de jour_).. Entre veil/sommeil et faim/digestion...

Bref l'acuit est extrmement dpendante de l'tat physique, mme pour quelqu'un de spcialis.

----------


## Jean Dumoncel

Bonjour,

ce serait bien d'avoir quelques sources sur les tudes qui vous permettent de sortir ces chiffres, car l, a fait un peu "sortie du chapeau".




> pour une machine le nombre de niveaux de gris reprsentables est de 256 (reprsentation sur 8bits).


Ca dpend du format de l'image : le format dicom utilise souvent une reprsentation sur 16 bits, certains format utilisent des rels, etc... La plupart des logiciels de traitement d'images permettent d'ajuster le contraste en ne slectionnant qu'une partie de l'histogramme ce qui permet de dtecter des nuances malgr une grande dynamique des niveaux de gris.

----------


## pseudocode

> Bonjour,
> 
> ce serait bien d'avoir quelques sources sur les tudes qui vous permettent de sortir ces chiffres, car l, a fait un peu "sortie du chapeau".


Pas faux.

- "Digital Imaging and Communications in Medicine (DICOM)", Oleg S. Pianyk.
- "White Paper Grayscale resolution: How much is enough?", Paul Matthijs / Barco Medical Imaging Division

 :;):

----------


## souviron34

> ce serait bien d'avoir quelques sources sur les tudes qui vous permettent de sortir ces chiffres, car l, a fait un peu "sortie du chapeau".


en dehors de ce qu'a sorti _Pseudocode_, on doit pouvoir trouver.. Pour moi, comme j'ai cit, je ne suis (n'ai t) qu'un vulgaire technicien demandant  des usagers avertis.. C'tait donc des ophtalmos et radiologues, et pour les radiologues des radiologues de recherche / de gros labos / de gros hopitaux (Villejuif par exemple)..

Comme mon domaine n'tait pas la Recherche dans ce domaine, je me suis fi  ce que m'en disait les spcialistes.  ::mrgreen::  et je n'ai pas t fouiller la littrature, mais comme j'tais dans une (trs) grosse bote mondiale (_Thomson pour ne pas la citer_), et qu'il y avait une littrature extensive sur nos bureaux tous les lundis, et que la Division Mdicale constituait quand mme environ 25% de la bote, ces valeurs taient de base pour toute la division mdicale sans tre contredites par quelque littrature ou obsvervation que ce soit..

----------


## Jean Dumoncel

Merci pseudocode pour ces papiers, je ne connaissais pas le deuxime.




> Comme mon domaine n'tait pas la Recherche dans ce domaine, je me suis fi  ce que m'en disait les spcialistes.


Il faut toujours se mfier des statistiques des spcialistes!! 

Blague  part, on voit bien globalement que quelques centaines de niveaux de gris pourront tre diffrencies par un spcialiste mais pour aller plus loin comme tu le fait souviron34 : ajouter l'influence de la situation gographique, de l'heure de la journe, a mriterait une analyse un peu plus approfondie... (et je dis pas a parce que je travaille dans la recherche!  ::aie:: )

----------


## Graffito

Une tude ici : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1449870

----------


## souviron34

> mais pour aller plus loin comme tu le fait souviron34 : ajouter l'influence de la situation gographique, de l'heure de la journe, a mriterait une analyse un peu plus approfondie... (et je dis pas a parce que je travaille dans la recherche! )


Amne un radiologue expert sur la banquise et demande-lui de voir un ours poliare  20 km  ::mrgreen::   ou bien amne-le dans l'Okllahoma ou le Michigan et demande-lui de s'apercevoir qu'une feuille tombe d'un arbre  5 km..  ::P: 

Plus proche, amne un enfant des villes  la campagne et demande-lui e voir la fourmi qui se dplace  4 m.. 

Ces personnes m'avaient expliqu un phnomne simple : un enfant des villes est duqu dans un environnement o l'horizon est limit et en distance horizontale et en distance verticale (_rues et immeubles_). Sauf si ses parents sont conscients et lui montrent les oiseaux sur les bords des toits, il "apprend"  accomoder  une distance maximale d'environ 100-200 m maximum, plus gnralement 50m max. 

A l'inverse un enfant de la campagne apprend  accomoder sur des distances beaucoup plus grandes, et donc  percevoir des dtails plus loin.

Comme cela "s'duque", ce nest pas irrversible, c'est  dire on peut "perdre" ou "gagner". Cependant comme la vue devient un "automatisme", il y a des diffrences en l'absence d'une ducation" ultrieure.. 

Et les spcialistes avec qui j'avais parl me disaient que c'tait extrmement observable chez les enfants ou jeunes adultes, avec des pertes de 50  70% de l'acuit par rapport aux enfants des campagnes..

(_on a d'ailleurs la mme chose pour l'ouie, avec en plus la destruction irrversible des cils vibratoires due aux couteurs et  la musique forte et aux basses_)

----------


## Jean Dumoncel

> Amne un radiologue expert sur la banquise et demande-lui de voir un ours poliare  20 km   ou bien amne-le dans l'Okllahoma ou le Michigan et demande-lui de s'apercevoir qu'une feuille tombe d'un arbre  5 km..


En mme temps je suis persuad qu'aucun de tes experts n'est all vrifier que les inuits distinguent 512 niveaux...

Je ne remets pas en cause les chiffres que tu avances, je dis juste que cela ne serait pas suffisant dans une publication scientifique (quoique a dpend de la revue vise!) mme si les spcialistes de chez Thomson utilisent ces chiffres depuis toujours...





> Et les spcialistes avec qui j'avais parl me disaient que c'tait extrmement observable chez les enfants ou jeunes adultes, avec des pertes de 50  70% de l'acuit par rapport aux enfants des campagnes..


Il faut savoir aussi que les spcialistes observent en gnral des cas pathologiques (par exemple, tu ne vas pas chez l'ophtalmo si tu n'as pas rellement besoin d'y aller) d'ou la ncessit des tudes qui se font sur des chantillons plus large de la population.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne remets pas en cause les chiffres que tu avances, je dis juste que cela ne serait pas suffisant dans une publication scientifique 
> ...d'ou la ncessit des tudes qui se font sur des chantillons plus large de la population.


Nous sommes bien d'accord  ::): , mais d'aprs mes souvenirs (_lointains il est vrai, c'tait en 1987_)  ils se basaient sur des publications et tudes tout  fait scientifiques et srieuses du style "pidmiologie".. Maintenant lesquelles je ne sais pas, puisque comme j'ai dit moi j'tais intress  d'autres choses..   et les publications sur lesquelles nous travaillions taient plutt du style soit traitement d'image, soit dispositifs de radio ou brevets..

De plus,  mon avis l'cart s'est encore accentu, avec les jeux vido, les tablettes, les portables, bref toutes les choses "petites" sur lesquelles la vision des jeunes en particulier se concentre..

Il doit certainement y avoir d'autres tudes.. A chercher  :;):

----------


## b_reda31

Oulaa! je ne m'attendais pas  toutes ces rponses.
Je vous remercie tous infiniment pour toutes ces informations fortes instructives.
Merci aussi  pseudocode pour les rfrences.
A vrai dire initialement je voulais souligner l'intrt de passer d'une reprsentation en niveaux de gris vers une reprsentation en "pseudocouleurs" ce qui permettais d'augmenter de la lisibilit d'une l'image  et de faciliter la distinction entre les intensits qui se rapprochent... d'o ma question.
Merci encore  vous tous.

----------

